# Corsair, G.Skill or Kingston - which brand 8GB RAM to buy



## theaccused (Apr 6, 2014)

Hello, I am going to purchase two 8GB RAM modules.

I am confused between Corsair, G.Skill and Kingston.

The RAM I have shortlisted is:
G.Skill NT DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (F3-10600CL9S-8GBNT)
Price Rs. 5550/-

But I don't see much praise for G.Skill. I really like the Corsair Vengeance RAM but it's not a recommended one for my mobo.

It's MSI-880GM-E35 (MS-7641)

I have heard that 1600mhz RAM has no problem in running on 1333mhz compatible RAM as all RAM's are backwards compatible. Should I risk it?

Moreover I also read up that unless I am overclocking then I don't really need 1600mhz.

Anywayz real question is I need some advice on brand/model of RAM and if possible link to the product and whether to buy 1333mhz or 1600mhz.

This is a very important purchase for me so please give your advice as I am lost.

Thanks


----------



## Cilus (Apr 6, 2014)

G-skill RipjawX Rams are in the same price bracket with the Corsair Vengeance and they offer better overclocking potential. Buy which one is cheaper and get the 1600 MHz only. And instead of single 8GB Ram, you can also go for 4GB X 2 configuration.

Here is one suggestion for you: 8GB X 1: 
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 8 GB (1 x 8 GB) PC RAM (CMZ8GX3M1A1600C10)
and 
4GB X 2: Corsair Vengeance®


----------



## tkin (Apr 7, 2014)

I own both Corsair(Desktop) as well as GSkill(Laptop), both works good and without any issues, you can get any one following the prices and compatibility.

Corsair is a bit more popular among all three and has the better customer support.


----------



## theaccused (Apr 7, 2014)

Thanks for your reply guys.

I am indeed going to buy multiple 8GB RAM. 
 [MENTION=68896]Cilus[/MENTION] - I am not sure I am going to overclock. Just need it for ps and ai use. Also you mentioned to buy 1600mhz, so say if I buy Corsair Vengeance will it run fine seeing my motherboard? Also which G.skill ripjaws model would you recommend if you had to?
 [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] - do you think I can buy Corsair Vengeance to run with my motherboard?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 7, 2014)

theaccused said:


> Thanks for your reply guys.
> 
> I am indeed going to buy multiple 8GB RAM.
> @Cilus  - I am not sure I am going to overclock. Just need it for ps and ai use. Also you mentioned to buy 1600mhz, so say if I buy Corsair Vengeance will it run fine seeing my motherboard? Also which G.skill ripjaws model would you recommend if you had to?
> @tkin  - do you think I can buy Corsair Vengeance to run with my motherboard?



> As you don't plan to overclock the RAM, both Vengeance and RipjawsX will be well suited. Get what is the cheaper out of these. Also look for Kingston HyperX Blu. They are great performers and are generally available at lower price than both Vengeance and RipajwsX.

> Your motherboard does support 1600 MHz ram adn there is negligible price difference between 1333 MHz and 1600 MHz. So 1600 MHz makes more sense.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2014)

I am in favour of Corsair and/or G.Skill. But no Kingston.
After Kingston refused to RMA one of my RAM sticks (bought just months ago) I refuse to buy any Kingston RAM.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 7, 2014)

^^ Did you ask why was the RMA refused??


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2014)

The Sorcerer said:


> ^^ Did you ask why was the RMA refused??



Of course. They said some metal contacts have been burned up. They showed me. Funny thing is I didn't notice it before that. What happened in few moments when the RAM passed in two hands of two guys within seconds is beyond me.

Even if it genuinely got burned, I don't see the reason. Since I have assembled my rig taking only good components explicitly to avoid such things and that too recently. (My Rig: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...ell-processor-i5-4570-around-7k-my-needs.html)


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 7, 2014)

I will pick G.Skill hundred out of hundred times over Corsair


----------



## Cilus (Apr 7, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Of course. They said some metal contacts have been burned up. They showed me. Funny thing is I didn't notice it before that. What happened in few moments when the RAM passed in two hands of two guys within seconds is beyond me.
> 
> Even if it genuinely got burned, I don't see the reason. Since I have assembled my rig taking only good components explicitly to avoid such things and that too recently. (My Rig: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-mothe...ell-processor-i5-4570-around-7k-my-needs.html)


Well, you did not noticed it does not mean that it didn't happen and physically damaged components are not covered in warranty for all manufacturers.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 7, 2014)

Cilus said:


> Well, you did not noticed it does not mean that it didn't happen and physically damaged components are not covered in warranty for all manufacturers.



And since it got burned up, due to no apparent fault.. since all my PC components are quality, and recently purchased, I won't recommend Kingston RAM to anyone. Period.


----------



## theaccused (Apr 7, 2014)

whatthefrak said:


> I will pick G.Skill hundred out of hundred times over Corsair



Why is that?


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 8, 2014)

theaccused said:


> Why is that?


Because I hate Corsair.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Apr 8, 2014)

i bought ripjaws instead of vengeance cause of lower height of the rams.........and also the badass looks of the ripjaws............


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

Corsair Or Ripjaws No Kingston

Go For *Corsair  Dominator Platinum DDR3 1866 MHZ*(But 1600 MHZ Is Enough For A Gamer)

*img.clubic.com/05215944-photo-corsair-dominator-platinum.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> Corsair Or Ripjaws No Kingston
> 
> The Best is Corsair Dominator Platinum DDR3 1866 MHZ(But 1600 MHZ Is Enough For A Gamer)
> View attachment 14167



what is wrong with kingston?


----------



## zoneofSAM (Apr 13, 2014)

How is Corsair XMS 4gb DDR3 comparing to Hyperx Blu??

smcinternational.in/Computer%20Hardware/Memory%20RAM/Desktop/Corsair%20DDR3%204%20GB%20(1%20x%204%20GB)%20PC%20RAM%20(CMX4GX3M1A1600C11)


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 13, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is wrong with kingston?



I have several Kingston products Corrupted and it is not a big company as Corsair or G.Skill


----------



## tkin (Apr 13, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> I have several Kingston products Corrupted and it is not a big company as Corsair or G.Skill


I have no issue with the corrupt products(never had any issue with either kingston/corsair/gskill products, but beware though, the market is flooded with duplicate kingston products, specially pen drives, I'd seen even some large shops selling them), but as far size/revenue goes, kingston is 15 time bigger than Corsair, Gskill doesn't count


----------



## rijinpk1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> I have several Kingston products Corrupted and it is not a big company as Corsair or G.Skill



dont compare the brands. instead compare the products..


----------



## Cilus (Apr 24, 2014)

1st of all Kingston is not a small company like you guys are saying, it is bigger than both Corsair and G-Skill when it comes to memory manufacturing and they are the largest manufacturer of DRAM modules in the world...
Sorry to be little harsh, Arjun609, don't post whatever you think of...get some knowledge 1st before posting and commenting about something...From wikipedia:-


> It is the largest independent producer of DRAM memory modules, currently owning 46% of the third-party worldwide DRAM module market share, according to iSuppli.[1] Kingston is arguably the second largest supplier of flash memory. Gartner ranks Kingston as the world's #1 supplier of USB drives, #3 in flash cards and #5 in solid state drives



However, Corsair does provide better service in India and if not overclocking, any of the 1600 MHz CL9 Rams will perform similarly in real world. So choose whichever is cheaper and does have better after sales service in your area.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 25, 2014)

Cilus said:


> 1st of all Kingston is not a small company like you guys are saying, it is bigger than both Corsair and G-Skill when it comes to memory manufacturing and they are the largest manufacturer of DRAM modules in the world...
> Sorry to be little harsh, Arjun609, don't post whatever you think of...get some knowledge 1st before posting and commenting about something...From wikipedia:-
> 
> 
> However, Corsair does provide better service in India and if not overclocking, any of the 1600 MHz CL9 Rams will perform similarly in real world. *So choose whichever is cheaper and does have better after sales service in your area.*



If one ins;t into overclocing, this should be only thing to be considered to decide among HyperX, vengeance and ripjawsx.


----------

